# Sturdy cardboard box for canning jars



## rhome (Aug 10, 2006)

You may have discovered that some canning jar companies no longer use an enclosed box with the new jars.
I've found a very sturdy and durable replacement, these boxes are made of a very heavy and waxed cardboard, cut in handles on the sides and a removable lid. The boxes I use holds 12 Qts.
The original contents were 40lbs of frozen chicken wings in a plastic bag.
Easy to find for free at any bar/restaurant that has wing night specials.


----------



## sweetbabyjane (Oct 21, 2002)

Boxes from the liquor store work great, too. Even come with dividers. And they are free. 

SBJ


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

The boxes that quarts of oil come in work well for holding 24 pints. Put in a layer of jars, add a layer of cardboard and another layer of jars. You have to re-work the flaps in order to close the top, but that's not a problem.


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

I love the boxes that printer paper comes in, they have handles and are quite sturdy. No dividers though. I used to snap up all the paper boxes I could get at my old job. Interestingly, our paper usage went up after switching to electronic medical records, so there were always plenty.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Scored plastic crates for a dollar==they hold 40 stored canned and 36 homecanned pints. They stack nice come in colors to get and keep order.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

hmmmmm...what kind of crates are they?


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

I picked them up at walmart, each fall they have a new set of colors they are costly when the target market is for off to college students but mid Oct the price crashed from 5.99 to 1.00 ok so this year the unwanted color was purple and blue. Over the years I Have grabbed a few at each sale.

Sterilite
17.25 by 14.25 by 10 4/8th
aka legal and letter crate
UPC 7314908579
they can "lock together I feel safe stacking them six high with a tenion pole (easy to remove) in front of each stack. They rest on concrete. I have at least 7 colors (or shades) to aid in sorting. I hope this helps. (nov. is a great time to replace egg baskets (yes they will be halloween themed but cheap)


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

We just finished moving and I packed up my jars in 'bankers boxes'. Easy to carry and I think I'll just keep a dozen empty jars in each once contents are used and the jars are washed. It'll keep them fairly clean and make it easy to bring a dozen into the kitchen for canning.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

kasilofhome, I was all excited until I read "Sterilite". I find that that brand has a habit of cracking and splitting after a short while. Be careful picking them up, the bottoms may fall out. Does Rubbermaid make anything like that?

A while back, someone said there is a postal shipping box that is great for pints (I think). I don't remember the size though.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Some of my crates have spent winters for up to 20 days at minus 40 degree --out doors with shelter. I use the crates to keep the ducks from reaching into the goat water buckets. I spend the winter placeing warm water filled buckets into the crate. I know that the blue sterlite stuff is NOT the same stuff. That shatters. There are different typs of plastic. If you have the chance and the sale is around for a buck would it be worth the try? See if it s stronger than what you expect.


----------

